# Mitchrobots Ts...again...



## mitchrobot (Dec 5, 2010)

my last threads links got all goofy and i figured instead of sorting through all links id just repost some pics, plus many other ones 

some of the older photos are by me, all of the product box shots were taken by a friend of mine who often uses my collection to try out new lenses and gear. 

anyways... here they are

a. geniculata 





a.metallica 










a.purpurea










purp MM





a.versicolor










a.moderatum





pair





gravid b.albopilosum





b.boehmei





b.smithi





c.cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 5, 2010)

more...
c.elegans










c.leetzi ...wish i could find a MM of this species!










d.fasciatum





e.murinus ( i really gotta dig up the ruf and cyano for pics one of these days)





g.pulchra...everyone should have one of these










g.pulchripes





g.rosea 










g.rosea RCF










h.incei










l.violaceopes





LV MM










l.parahybana





m.mesomelas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 5, 2010)

more...
m.balfouri ...in bad need of molt





bigger female





my biggest female





MM





n.chromatus





p.platyomma










p.cancerides















p.metallica 





MM...





p.ornata




















p.regalis





in need of molt...





p.rufilata





p.chambridgei















p.irminia





this female pretty much always double or triple clutches, and has mothered more slings than i care to think about haha





conjoined abdomen goofy looking baby irm that hatched not too long ago. eats and molts fine










p.pulcher





p.murinus





indeed an orange bitey thing





t.spinipes





x.immanis ...huge female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bioshock (Dec 5, 2010)

Yea ill admit i got a major boner!! :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


May i ask what type of camera you are using??


----------



## mike w (Dec 5, 2010)

+1 on the Boner/Wood!!!! Sweet T's!!!!


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 5, 2010)

i have a crappy digi cam haha. ill post my much lower quality pics in a bit 

the product box shots however were shot by a friend using a 5D mark II... i think


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks!

blue fang when she was small, now shes an angry green thing


----------



## bioshock (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow just looked at the price of the 5d mark 2 and its about 1500 or more thats sick haha!! think id get me a canon rebel before id get that imo!!


----------



## sharpfang (Dec 5, 2010)

*Great start to the Thread Miguel!*

:clap::clap::clap:

Look forward to more Pics.....Or maybe I'll just drive by to see them *Tee-Hee*  

- J


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 6, 2010)

you're welcome anytime 

some older pics and random stuff. some shot with a canon some with an old point and shoot

x.intermedia (IMO a little better looking the immanis)






small female mesomelas. now about 4".






speck of dust from my last c.elegans sac. smallest slings ever. 






elegans shot with better cam






HUGE female c.elegans






p.met. long since matured and made its way to the great terrarium in the sky.


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 6, 2010)

this is a tara, wait no, this too is not a tarantula. but boy is it shiny.


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 6, 2010)

thought some might want to see this. 

balfouri doing it. this is my biggest female. shot by a friend, same guy who does the product box shots. (i think he also have a vid of my turtle eating on there, dont remember) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pKTecixfWw

edit:  ah yes. here it is.
http://www.youtube.com/user/idontcollectfish1#p/a/u/1/jN8OucWQgXc


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 6, 2010)

pardon the quality, these vids were shot with my crappy cellphone 

a.purpurea


x.immanis. this male is the man. fingers crossed on getting a sac from this pair.


----------



## TomM (Dec 7, 2010)

bioshock said:


> Yea ill admit i got a major boner!! :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


I could help but laugh when I saw this, not to mention, agree completely!


Great pics, and also wanted to say that I ordered 3 C. elegans slings from you back in July and they are looking mighty fine!  Thanks again for such a flawless transaction and getting me hooked on these little devils.

-Tom M.


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks for the comments everyone 

hi Tom, glad to hear the slings are doing well. they are the grandchildren of the spider in the pic with the elegans on my hand, and the children of the one in the product box shots. the little devils grow and mature within  a year


----------



## DemonAsh (Dec 7, 2010)

Dude.... awesome Ts  and awesome pics... Thanks for sharing..:clap::clap:


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 8, 2010)

huge mm p.ornata






big balfouri female (5"ish) :drool:






smaller balfouri pairs hanging out. this species can produce sacs IME at around 3.5". 
one of those females produced a bad sac last year, but beyond that ive not had any luck getting the bigger girls or any others to drop sacs. 






mm bal


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 8, 2010)

one of my favorite avics


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 12, 2010)

pics of eggs and nymphs

p.chambridgei






p.irminia











p.murinus 











n.chromatus


----------



## fatich (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 14, 2010)

pics a friend shot the other day with new product box....stuff...

a.diversipes






p.antinous
















m.balfouri


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 14, 2010)

Great photos and awesome collection Miguel :clap:


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 17, 2010)

got new cam, not as good as the beastly thing that is used for the PB shots, but better than the crappy point and shoot i have been using :barf:

anyways, just figuring it out... 
pics from today

e.murinus





















and now for some REALLY crappy pics! bare with me, the glass is filthy, my photo skills are bad, theres webbing on the glass, and this lense isnt good for close ups!...

who can guess what that white colored blob in the background is??? 
discovered this morning. this female is maybe 4'', not the biggest i have, but also not the smallest im working with. nonetheless, nice thing to wake up to 











PU male balfouri, should mature next molt


----------



## micheldied (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous collection!!
Good luck with all the breeding, especially the M. Balfouri!


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks! the balfouri is still hanging on to that sac, so hopefully in 2 months there will be slings running around 

dont know how i forgot this one...

LV


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 29, 2010)

random out of focus stuff 

didnt get any shots of inserts, was waiting with tongs just incase she decided to eat him... (have another female so i wanted ot make sure he'd be salvaged)





















no inserts made


----------



## mitchrobot (Jan 3, 2011)

versicolor...male is a limp noodle...female is totally receptive and all that, male for whatever reason is terrified. blah.






well son of a B. i waited months and months for my PU male balfouri to molt, and hook out. was in premolt fooooooorrrrreeeeeevvvverrrrrrr. finally this morning i saw a kicked out molt, i picked through the substrate and prodded with tongs to see the new and improved hooked out metallic blue mature male, and to my horror this popped out: 











upon further inspection of the molt two thing were made obvious: i still suck at sexing these things. and this is definitely not a dude. 

cant complain over getting a female balfouri, but i will anyways. could have used that MM :razz:






heres a quick out of focus shot of my biggest girl with a useless out of steam male hanging out in back 






new baby platty


----------



## micheldied (Jan 4, 2011)

The M. Balfouri are quite the lookers.
I'd have some already if the weren't such pet holes.


----------



## mitchrobot (Jan 4, 2011)

once they reach adult size they are out and about pretty often . my big girl is out maybe half the time. although all the ones that i have that are or were under 3.5" were pet holes for the most part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Jan 5, 2011)

mitchrobot said:


> once they reach adult size they are out and about pretty often . my big girl is out maybe half the time. although all the ones that i have that are or were under 3.5" were pet holes for the most part


So I've heard.... But for that amount of cash I'd rather have me a P. Metallica.;P
Though.... Maybe, I'll have one soon enough...


----------



## mitchrobot (Jan 28, 2011)

some random shots some new some old

p.chams






new female diversipes...bad pic haha






big stirmi or whatever theyre called at the moment 






old pics...
older pic, small female blue fang






mess of slings






pics of a couple of the sacs from last year










c.elegans...so tiny, notice the 5 or 3.5 dram vial next to it






one of the OBTs that lives loose in the bug room. i had a sac escape on me when i was working out of town. this one still lives there, i see it every now and then


----------



## mitchrobot (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## mitchrobot (Feb 10, 2011)

out of focus pic of MM purp






out of focus pic of MM n.chromatus...this guy survived having 2 fangs go all the way through his ass before i could pull the female off of him. since then she has  been playing nice...but it really makes me question how important the internal organs on these guys are to them at this stage in their life. no kidding, both fangs went through.






crappy way to start the week...ROTTEN balfouri sac. 2nd bad one ive gotten, i have 2 girls fresh from molt and looking for a new MM


----------



## mitchrobot (Feb 28, 2011)

bad pics of rehoused female c.schioedtei (or however thats spelled), shes freshly molted and my MM FINALLY built a legitimate spermweb. ill try to get mating pics as soon as i throw him in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Feb 28, 2011)

Such a pretty girl! And nice, simple enclosure.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovin' the schioedtei, good luck with the breeding


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks 

girls eaten, males in. so far she seems plenty receptive, lots of tapping. male...taps but seems confused as to what to do next. shes holed up under the smaller piece of cork bark, and hes been hanging out up above, going to let them cohabitate for a while then probably sell or loan out the male ....unless she eats him 



























not a tarantula. santa cruz area calisoga, much darker than my concord girl. 






ive got a BIG girl and three of these little monsters, all molting frequently and outgrowing their vials 






not a hybrid fan, but i am curious to see how this albovagans turns out


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 4, 2011)

Those are some truely AMAZING pictures and some stunning T's!!! :worship::worship:


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 11, 2011)

these things give me the willies. 






from this morning


----------



## crawltech (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats awsome dude!....good luck...regalis ya?


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks 

yep, regalis


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 14, 2011)

one of the bigger female bals i have


----------



## opticle (Mar 14, 2011)

great pics mate, i'd give a couple of limbs to get a few of your T's thats for sure


----------



## grayhound (Mar 16, 2011)

*great pics*

Nice pics Miguel!

Is that Regails mating the one that I think it is???????????


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 19, 2011)

> Is that Regails mating the one that I think it is???????????


yep . he did well with female #1, #2 tried to eat him...no harm done, its a good think pokie males are big heh. probably going to move one of the females into an 8 gallon tank, i usually cycle my pokie girls into that thing for breeding projects,  the size makes cohabitation usually work (or atleast i havnt had a male get munched in that tank, have a 2MM.1 group in there for almost a year with no problems)


----------



## grayhound (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome man!

That is really cool to see!  Being fairly new to the hobby still, once I researched and found out that he wouldnt last much longer, I thought..... I have got to get this guy some before he passes! LOL  Glad it worked out!

Hey. Tell your friend that he is an EXCELLENT photographer!  :worship: These pictures are just amazing!  I love photography myself, and have won a few contests, but i just use a mediocre Sony digital.


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 28, 2011)

i wish they kept these colors into maturity...
a.diversipes






rehoused a couple...

p.cancerides






g.pulchra


----------



## Hobo (Mar 28, 2011)

mitchrobot said:


> i wish they kept these colors into maturity...
> a.diversipes


That's just beautiful.


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 2, 2011)

new sling i recently got from a loan (i got 4) (thanks JM!)

x.immanis....biggest babies EVER. i hope my female drops, shes been super fat forever and webs a lot lately, but its all smoke, no fire. 






n.chromatus from a my girl dropped late last year. surprised at how slow these guys grow, not entirely sure id breed this species again


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 13, 2011)

just in! 6" female g.alticeps, gotta say, i think i might like these more than my pulchras











deformy getting bigger and looking like a girl


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 17, 2011)

from today...

h.incei




































d.fasciatum...this female has probably eaten more males than any other spiders i keep. usually because the males are so puny


----------



## VinceG (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice pictures! Good luck on H.Incei and C. Fasciatum breeding!


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks!

unpacked this girl this morning, mature female p.metallica, glad to finally have another one of these in my collection . crappy pics, ill snap more when she gets moved to her permanent home (10gallon vertical, waiting for the plants to adjust and the isopods to get their footing)


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 30, 2011)

MM m.balfouri






e.cyanognathus sac laid this morning


----------



## mitchrobot (May 7, 2011)

p.ornata






one down, 3 more to go!


----------



## mitchrobot (May 9, 2011)

female #2





















p.ornata


----------



## mitchrobot (May 31, 2011)

x.immanis just molted...these things grow silly fast. 






possibly gravid p.metallica











big female balfouri molted recently, and mated 






e.rufescens female...lost 2 legs in last molt 






a.purpurea sac from a few weeks back






a.diversipes






spanish something or other, i forget the name, suuuper slow grower


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 1, 2011)

4-5" female. just molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG that looks soooo... good. is that an M.robustum ? i would love having one of those.. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 2, 2011)

its m.mesomelas, theyre awesome


----------



## mitchrobot (Sep 29, 2011)

been a while...
got a sac from this girl again, babies should be ready to go next month
n.chromatus










who's down for a 100 lot? 











c.elegans sac (also due next month)






p.murinus sac... 187 slings!






p.chambridgei sac...girl double clutched this year...and ate BOTH! ive gotten probably 5 or 6 bad sacs from her...i think shes not wired right. 






versicolor






e.murinus sac (i think she might have eaten this one...as i cant see it in there anymore)






smallest of my balfouri females






p.cancerides...male is terrified for the moment. makes spermwebs nonstop but runs. female is surprisingly enough not aggresive at all. 











t.gigas...one intro so far, inserts made, very fast, female was very receptive. 
















a.diversipes...
mature female





MM


----------



## mitchrobot (Sep 30, 2011)

from today

c.elegans. tiniest slings EVER. also the biggest elegans sac ive gotten, final count once they molt. should be a week or two, some are already darkening and these seen to do everything fast. 


























a first for me. e.cyanognathus. the male was a loan from waaaaayyy back. female ate her first sack, i was surprised to see she had made another. these still look a month or so off from 2nd instar (atleast assuming theyre on the same timer as other like sized slings ive raised)


























tiny c.longitarsis just molted.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 30, 2011)

Loving the gigas male  Kelly is glad he is being put to use.
Hoping you get 219 slings like we just did as well.Your female is gorgeous.Some great projects you have going,I am drooling over the blue fang sack....GL!


----------



## mitchrobot (Oct 23, 2011)

random pics of slings...

c.longitarsis











*tiny* c.elegans...eating FFs...specks of dust with legs...already showing adult colors 







from today...
something ive always found to be funny about m.balfouri is eggsac placement. they (atleast mine) seem to just like...stick it somewhere randomly. the other 2 sacs ive gotten were just kinga pasted onto something. not in the spiders lair like other baboonish spiders ive bred, but kinda just out there. 
my biggest girl just laid a sac (and the eggsacs are also always tiny...) some ways from her burrow. she seems to check on it through out the day but isnt usually near it :. weird species. 

its that white blob of web off to the side. this is the 3rd sac from this Sp ive gotten, though the first 2 were complete failiers, im going to be keeping this girl bone dry for the duration so see how that goes, i think i kept the other 2 too moist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitchrobot (Oct 27, 2011)

just unpacked this female a.purpurea 






2nd intro (t.gigas)











should be any day now 






a.geniculata





as a team we accomplish more (male was having trouble lifting female up)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitchrobot (Nov 13, 2011)

dont know what this is, found locally :biggrin:






bravery is a c.longitarsis MM...the most puny of spiders. put camera down to man the tongs while breeding occured. 





















g.pulchra. no inserts made, put camera down also as that female is an unfriendly monster 





















p.cancerides...FINALLY some solid inserts
















blue fangs are a go






a.geniculatas


----------



## muffy (Nov 13, 2011)

Amazing pictures


----------



## mitchrobot (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks 

n.chromatus almost ready






super irminia (conjoined twin or something). young female, growing and molting just fine.


----------



## advan (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice pics man! I think you might have to send that little _P. irminia_ my way. She is awesome!


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 10, 2011)

big money






freshly molted female m.balfouri, IMO the nicer looking of the two blue spiders :











greenie






the super irminia again






b.vagans...bred almost a year ago, got HUGE...now sitting in the cool room for the winter, fingers crossed she either molts or drops a sac in the spring 






ID??
bought it as a.hentzi a few years back...pretty sure its NOT a hentzi! any ideas?


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol definitely not a hentzi.  It's not a vagans?  Gorgeous T though


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm drooling over her! I'm ordering VERY soon, especially those C. elegans! I'm guessing the a. Versicolors are all sold by now.  post some more pics of the c. Elegan slings!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 7, 2012)

Some super sling pictures!


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks! 

fresh molt female m.mesomelas. moving her to a bigger cage with deep substrate for a breeding attempt next month. male matured about 2 weeks ago, shes a little bigger but still on the small side (i think). we'll see how it goes. one of my favorites.











p.cancerides breeding


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous mesomelas!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 8, 2012)

That mystery spider you posted somewhere above looks like a trapdoor...yes?


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 10, 2012)

its a local species, i forget the name! theyre quite common around here, but not usually THAT big!


----------



## hnyhny (Apr 19, 2012)

Tara looks awesome!!


----------



## mitchrobot (May 6, 2012)

new breeding project...c.leetzi (with Cori's MMs) 

no inserts seen so far
















c.theveneti FINALLY added to the collection!






locale unknown...c.longitarsis






last shot of this girl before her new owner pics her up :...down to two!






super irminia molted, now black, third set of stripes still showing. ill try to get some out-of-cage shots later :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 6, 2012)

Wow, love the ritae's striped legs, only T I know of with stripes that run the length of their legs.  Gorgeous balfouri and crazy-looking irminia!


----------



## matt82 (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic thread, Mitchrobot.  I hadn't seen this one before, just had a look through, great collection; amazing sling shots and photos in general too :clap:


----------



## Robotponys (May 7, 2012)

Oooh la la! Wow C. leetzi is gorgeous! The entire Cyriocosmus species are...  Love the pics.


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 4, 2012)

blue fangs breeding...didnt catch the insert, too fast then the male took off running heh





















MMs...no inserts yet, proving to be difficult so far! female *might* be needing a molt, looking kinda brown. 











c.elegans...introduced to my two small females, they both chased him away. my BIG one (heh) just molted so hopefully she will be more receptive (mother of the smaller females) 






worst. picture. ever. but didnt want to disturb! a first for me, that white blob in the cave is a P.cancerides eggsac, hopefully in 3ish months ill see little blue angry things running out of there haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 4, 2012)

Best of luck with those mesomelas!


----------

